# [Kaufberatung] Soundbar mit Dolby Digital Plus-Unterstützung gesucht



## sauerlandboy79 (29. September 2020)

*[Kaufberatung] Soundbar mit Dolby Digital Plus-Unterstützung gesucht*

Ich plane nach vielen Jahren mein momentanes Soundsystem durch was Neues zu ersetzen, bräuchte dabei aber beratende Unterstützung.
Zur Zeit hab ich die Sony Soundbase HT-XT1 im Gebrauch die mich die letzten 6 Jahre eigentlich zufriedengestellt hat und mit den meisten gängigen Audio-Formaten bestens klarkommt. Da ich vermehrt Netflix-Inhalte schaue ist mir jedoch aufgefallen dass der Ton dort etwas "gebremst" wiedergegeben wird, ganz anders als bei echten Medien wie DVD oder BR. Ich hab festgestellt dass der Grund im Streaming-Tonformat liegt den Netflix verwendet: Dolby Digital Plus. Und damit kann meine Soundbase nicht korrekt umgehen, bei der Wiedergabe von Serien / Filmen zeigt mir das Base-Display nur "PCM" an. Da fehlt es hörbar an Wucht und Dynamik. 

Da ich ohnehin was Leistungsstärkeres suche und mir auch die korrekte DD+-Unterstützung wichtig ist würde mir gerne Vorschläge von euch anhören bzw. lesen. Was mir bei der Empfehlung wichtig ist:
1. Am liebsten wäre eine einteilige Soundbar - sofern diese selbst genug Power für gutes Bass-Fundament liefert, ansonsten wäre ich auch für eine Kombination aus Soundbar und separatem (kabellosen?) Subwoofer offen.
2. Die Soundbar sollte mit den üblichen DD- (Atmos inklusive) und DTS-Codecs arbeiten können, oder eigene DSP-Technik nutzen um aus den besagten Formaten was rauszuholen. 
3. Eine direkte Voice-Lautstärkeregelung muss unbedingt vorhanden sein.

Bezüglich Preis bin ich relativ offen, wobei ich mich nicht unbedingt bis zur 1000-Euronen-Grenze bewegen möchte. Es sei denn meine Wünsche verlangen das Geld, dann hätte ich kaum eine andere Wahl. ^^

Gesendet von meinem MAR-LX1A mit Tapatalk


----------



## Herbboy (29. September 2020)

Ich würde mich da erstmal informieren, ob das TV die Info überhaupt weitergibt. Es kann nämlich sein, dass schon der Fernseher das "falsche" Signal sendet und es nicht doch auch "normales" DD gibt - sollte zwar nicht so sein, wäre aber denkbar. Ebenso würde ich mal schauen, ob man wahlweise auch normales DD aktiv einstellen kann. DD+ hat nämlich eigentlich nur den Vorteil, dass es mehr als nur die Infos für 5.1 enthalten kann. Falls das Signal dann zB 9.1 enthält, hätte es auch EVENTUELL ein paar mehr Details - aber ich wage zu bezweifeln, dass dies bei einer Soundbar für um die 300€ dann zu hören ist.


Ansonsten hast du sowieso kaum Auswahl, wenn du unbedingt DD+ willst. Soundbars mit DD+ gibt es aktuell nicht mal 10 Modelle, 6 unter 1000 Euro, 2 unter 200 Euro, was (denke ich) dann etwas zu mau sein wird. D.h. an sich kommen nur 4 in Frage, die zwischen 200 und 750 Euro kosten: https://geizhals.de/?cat=hifisur&xf...hloc=de&filter=aktualisieren&plz=&dist=&mail=

Eine von LG mit Subwoofer für 390€ gibt es nur bei expert https://www.expert-technomarkt.de/S...0-W-Leistung-Dolby-Atmos-DTS-X-High-Res-Audio  da bekommst du allerdings aktuell gratis noch Wireless-Boxen dazu, damit Du sogar hinten Sound hast.

Die von Sony für 270€ ist eventuell eine Verschlechterung zu Deiner aktuellen Soundbar https://www.amazon.de/dp/B07MF9R3ZL 

Die beiden von Denon sind wiederum schon echt teuer, zumal die günstigere für 630€ nur so lala bewertet ist https://www.amazon.de/dp/B06XTFXMSM  und die teurere https://www.amazon.de/dp/B07YCW9LNK  derzeit direkt bzw. in Kürze lieferbar nur bei einem mir unbekannten Shop aus Berlin für 780€ ist, oder bei Elektrowelt24, den ich gut kenne (ist hier in Köln), für gut 880€.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (30. September 2020)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Ich würde mich da erstmal informieren, ob das TV die Info überhaupt weitergibt. Es kann nämlich sein, dass schon der Fernseher das "falsche" Signal sendet und es nicht doch auch "normales" DD gibt - sollte zwar nicht so sein, wäre aber denkbar. Ebenso würde ich mal schauen, ob man wahlweise auch normales DD aktiv einstellen kann. DD+ hat nämlich eigentlich nur den Vorteil, dass es mehr als nur die Infos für 5.1 enthalten kann. Falls das Signal dann zB 9.1 enthält, hätte es auch EVENTUELL ein paar mehr Details - aber ich wage zu bezweifeln, dass dies bei einer Soundbar für um die 300€ dann zu hören ist.


Am Fernseher - Sony 55AG8 OLED - sollte es nicht scheitern, der beherrscht sowohl Atmos und - wie ich den Audio-Optionen feststellen dürfte - auch DD+. Bringt mir aber nix wenn die Soundbase maximal DD True HD verarbeiten kann. Das Alter spielt da schon ne Rolle, vor 6 Jahren sprach noch keiner über DD+.  

Und auch wenn bei Netflix DD 5.1 steht basieren solche Tonspuren auf DD+, allein weil sie so mit sparsamen Datenraten arbeiten können. 

Zumindest konnte ich durch Änderung des Tonsformats von DD+ auf normales DD über den Fernseher die Soundbar DD als solches erkennen lassen - wird jetzt im Soundbar-Display so angezeigt, nicht mehr PCM -, einen echten Unterschied konnte ich jedoch nicht heraushören. Es fehlt weiterhin der Wumms wie bei echten Medien.



Gesendet von meinem MAR-LX1A mit Tapatalk


----------



## Herbboy (30. September 2020)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Zumindest konnte ich durch Änderung des Tonsformats von DD+ auf normales DD über den Fernseher die Soundbar DD als solches erkennen lassen - wird jetzt im Soundbar-Display so angezeigt, nicht mehr PCM -, einen echten Unterschied konnte ich jedoch nicht heraushören. Es fehlt weiterhin der Wumms wie bei echten Medien.


 Das kann aber einfach nur an dem, was zB Netflix sendet, zusammenhängen. Ob das durch eine neue Soundbar dann besser wird, wäre ein Glückspiel. Und falls es sich besser anhört, wirst du dann trotzdem nicht wissen, ob es am Ton-Format oder einfach nur am Decoder und/oder dem Klang der neuen Soundbar liegt  

Interessant wäre, was denn da genau ankommt - das kann man nur mit einem AV-Receiver genau bestimmen. Wäre den ein AV-Receiver plus zwei Regalboxen keine bessere Lösung? Das kannst du dann ganz nebenbei auch für Musik nutzen, und so ein Set nutzt man dann etliche Jahre, die Boxen vielleicht sogar 30 Jahre.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (30. September 2020)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Das kann aber einfach nur an dem, was zB Netflix sendet, zusammenhängen. Ob das durch eine neue Soundbar dann besser wird, wäre ein Glückspiel. Und falls es sich besser anhört, wirst du dann trotzdem nicht wissen, ob es am Ton-Format oder einfach nur am Decoder und/oder dem Klang der neuen Soundbar liegt
> 
> Interessant wäre, was denn da genau ankommt - das kann man nur mit einem AV-Receiver genau bestimmen. Wäre den ein AV-Receiver plus zwei Regalboxen keine bessere Lösung? Das kannst du dann ganz nebenbei auch für Musik nutzen, und so ein Set nutzt man dann etliche Jahre, die Boxen vielleicht sogar 30 Jahre.


Platzmangel. Das Sideboard ist voll belegt, und mit Regallautsprechern wüsste ich nicht wohin. Darum bleiben Soundbar bzw. Sounddecks die einzig brauchbare Lösung für mich. 

Gesendet von meinem MAR-LX1A mit Tapatalk


----------

